# 09 Archery Hunt



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

On the second to last evening of the hunt I spotted a 3x2 with two other smaller deer 300 yards up the hill feeding. After a long stalk I was 50 yards uphill from them but they were feeding down and away from me. After they stopped and one bedded down 150 yards away I crab walked down an open hillside to within 60 yards. How they didn't hear me or see me I will never know. The 3x2 was still feeding so I ranged him at 58 yards took a deep breathe and put a shot on him when he was quartering away. The deer died 30 yards away in plain sight.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

What kind of broadhead did you use on the one that got away?


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Epek


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Prepare for the world of hurt you about to enter... These folks will be on you like PETA on Mike Vick...


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Good and fair warning idiot... o-||


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

So you didn't punch your tag after shooting the 1st buck? :?


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Congrats on the deer, but I think it's not cool to shoot and (most likely mortally) wound a deer and then go ahead and shoot another when you can't find the first. So you most likely killed two bucks with one tag?! I sure as hell don't think I would get on a public forum and announce it to the world! Get ready for the comments that are probably gonna come your way! 

I think you should have probably done what old 1-I did and notch your tag! 

Just my two cents, but I think that most people's opinions will not be too far from mine!


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

bigdaddyx2 said:


> Congrats on the deer, but I think it's not cool to shoot and (most likely mortally) wound a deer and then go ahead and shoot another when you can't find the first. So you most likely killed two bucks with one tag?! I sure as hell don't think I would get on a public forum and announce it to the world! Get ready for the comments that are probably gonna come your way!
> 
> I think you should have probably done what old 1-I did and notch your tag!
> 
> Just my two cents, but I think that most people's opinions will not be too far from mine!


If I felt that this deer mortally wounded I would have punched my tag but it wasn't. A drop of blood was found every 15 feet for the first 40 yards, and then it turned into a pin drop of blood every 15 feet for the next 100 yards. Two people spent 6 hours searching on our hands and knees before the blood drop stopped.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Stupid question, but it has to be asked so forgive me. Did you make sure that your EPEK's were not in practice mode and they were properly set up to deploy the blades?


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

SaltLakeArcher said:


> Stupid question, but it has to be asked so forgive me. Did you make sure that your EPEK's were not in practice mode and they were properly set up to deploy the blades?


That's a very valid question and you are forgiven  . Yes I did. I made sure all of them weren't in practice mode, set screws were in the "sweet spot", and even made sure I cleaned out the aluminum filings that were left underneath the blade of one.

If anyone was wondering I deleted the photos and detailed day by day report on my events in the field due to being questioned about my ethics. I feel justified in harvesting the buck I did and if you have a problem with that you can fly a kite. :wink:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

MEEN said:


> SaltLakeArcher said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid question, but it has to be asked so forgive me. Did you make sure that your EPEK's were not in practice mode and they were properly set up to deploy the blades?
> ...


I thought I was missing something :?:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll forgive you if you bring a package of steaks by my house.
No really, you and I don't see eye-to-eye on bows, broadheads and shot distance, but I still give you kudos on harvesting the second buck. Post some pics.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Waaaa! get off the guys case for chripes sakes! How many of you have lost a pheasant and then kept hunting till you filled your limit? Or upgraded on ducks because two of them were spoonies? Or may be you hit a deer with your car a week before the season. Did you punch your tag then... If he wanted to keep hunting, so what! May be the buck lived. They are very resilient creatures. Ethics, smethics, Sound like the guy did it right regardless of what we all think. Ya, 1-eye punched his tag, that's his CHOICE. 

Ethical behavior can only be described by what you do when nobody is looking.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

im glad to see their are some guys out their that would put their tag on absolutely nothing, for example, you shoot a deer and hit it bad, it runs for a mile or 2 with no blood, and your telling me you would punch your tag. i'm sorry but game loss happens, deal with it, it s up to the hunter if he is comfotable enough to make a good clean leathal shot, if he's a little farther than you like to shoot, dont take the shot. let him walk you might get a better opportunity on the same animal, or maybe even a better one, but as fore me i'v never lost an animal but IF i did i would not punch my tag. cuz that dont put food on the table.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

longbow said:


> I'll forgive you if you bring a package of steaks by my house.
> No really, you and I don't see eye-to-eye on bows, broadheads and shot distance, but I still give you kudos on harvesting the second buck. Post some pics.


For those of you that remember the map I posted I hunted spot number 2 for two days but the wind was never right and a herd of elk bedded right in the same spot downwind... TWICE.

This buck was on the same hillside but farther down. Spot and stalk ended up being the winning ticket. Amazing how if deer hear you they don't spook unless they see you move as well, but the second they smell you they are gone with no double check needed.

I learned two important lessons this trip. 1) Unless you slept in a vat of scent eliminator next door to your hunting location the deer will still smell you. Wind is your biggest friend and your worst enemy. Pro, you were right. Scent eliminators are a waste of money. 2) Spot and stalking bedded/feeding bucks is a very successful way to hunt early season bucks.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Congrats on your buck! I would have done the same thing as you.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Sounds like you had a plan and made it work. Good for you.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

MEEN said:


> SaltLakeArcher said:
> 
> 
> > I feel justified in harvesting the buck I did and if you have a problem with that you can fly a kite. :wink:


Congrats on your deer. I've lost deer a couple of times, it sucks but it's a fact of life, hunt long enough and everyone loses one eventually.

BTW I like your attitude dude; there are way too many high and mighty elitists out there that need an attitude adjustment. It isn't anyone's business but yours if you wanted to harvest another deer after losing one.


----------

